# Help , dried ear always scratching



## bLaZiNJaTT (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey everyone , i needed help i tried about everything ... from different lotions from vets and bag balm etc... only one ear is dried at a spot and he always tried to scratch it when its dry. Picture attached, thanks for the help


----------



## killer.on.d.run (Jun 8, 2017)

Coconut oil is great for dryness.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bLaZiNJaTT (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for replying ill give it a try hopefully the cococut oil wud stop it


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Bag Balm is another choice. If the issue stems from a fungus or from Demodex Mange, you can give NuStock a try... that stuff fixes a lot of skin ailments! Just be careful not to get it on silver.. I totally stripped the finish off my wedding ring.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Is it infected? Coconut oil can help fix the dryness but not the problem causing it to occur. Are the ears cleaned?


----------



## j.Kim (Mar 7, 2018)

If the ear is infected or dirty inside they will scratch until it’s dry or bleeds. So fixing the dryness is temporary until you fix the root problem. I used ecoears for Thors infection and he stopped scratching. Eventually the dryness/bleeding stopped


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogboyinfo (Jan 24, 2018)

coconut oil is the best fix here or you can mix up your own version using coconut oil and vaseline. Vaseline holds better than the coconut oil. But far as infection I wouldn't say that, not much redness but yes Coconut Oil has a host of healing abilities including antifungal and a natural antibiotic germ fighter. You would be surprised how well it works. I use it in the specialize dog soaps I make and works wonders. One of the most versatile products for our dogs. I would clean with boiled water (let it cool, clean the ear with it). A small amount of coconut oil in the ear will be totally fine.


----------



## j.Kim (Mar 7, 2018)

So coconut oil in kibble and and same oil swab on ears is ok? Too much to learn about my first bully....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Coconut oil is beneficial to all breeds of dogs, as is fish oil. I rotate both in meals, and use coconut oil as a topical for any surface scratches or dryness.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

I second what EckoMac said - I rotate fish oil and coconut oil in meals and apply coconut oil for dryness or scratches. Nala recently caught a tooth to the ear during some rough play outside and I used it on that as well. It was a minor superficial wound and is starting to heal nicely.


----------

